# Sail for Hobie Outback



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got a sail for my Outback. Just another way to add to the fun. When the fish stop biting, put on the sail and go for a cruise. I tried it out at Ft. Pickens on Monday and really enjoyed it. The yak will go a bit faster than I can pedal it with the turbo ST fins. The Outback is not designed to be a sailboat but the Hobie sail is a great add-on that allows you more fun time in the yak...more opportunity to sunburn too.

Pete


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can you tack with it or is it just a with the wind sail? I know it's not a sailboat but I was just curious if you can tack at all.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

You actually can tack but you can't point very well upwind. One nice thing about the Outback is that you still have the Mirage drive whenever you need it. It came in handy for that last small distance coming into the wind to land on the beach.

Pete


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

This might sound nuts, but I bring a golf umbrella with me in the gulf for a break from the sun. Well a few weeks back and good south wind came up on my way back in and I used my umbrella as a sail and it worked. not real fast but it worked.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty cool Pete - I was wondering what that umbrella was for


----------

